# Battery Tray Replacement-Seam Sealer?



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

OK, I replaced the battery tray on my Corrado due to a leaking battery. I have the new one in and everything looks great. Except for where the tray meets up with the inner fender well. When I took the old one out, there seamed to be a sealer or filler material in there to bridge a small gap and blend the contour (inside the wheel well) to a smooth round shape. Anybody know what this material is and where to get it? I'd like to use OEM type stuff. Not bondo








Enginge compartment








Wheel well








The intersection I'm talking about is the point where the inner fender well meets the battery tray & frame horn.

[Modified by groesche, 11:01 PM 2-15-2003]


[Modified by groesche, 7:45 PM 2-19-2003]


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Battery Tray Replacement-Seam Sealer? (groesche)*

cant see the pic man....


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

*Re: Battery Tray Replacement-Seam Sealer? (VW TANK)*

The pic worked before.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Battery Tray Replacement-Seam Sealer? (groesche)*

Must be seam sealer


----------



## pastpargolf (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: Battery Tray Replacement-Seam Sealer? (CarLuvrSD)*

Wurth seam sealer, and there are battery pads available, they absorb the acid and neutralize it so it dosn't happen again. I think Jc whittney and others sell them.


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

*Re: Battery Tray Replacement-Seam Sealer? (pastpargolf)*

I use Optima's now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Is the Wurth sealer used to cover a larger area, more so than just covering a plain old seam?


----------



## pastpargolf (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: Battery Tray Replacement-Seam Sealer? (groesche)*

Its pretty thick stuff. How big is the gap?


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: Battery Tray Replacement-Seam Sealer? (groesche)*

Funny, I was just paging through catalogs today (20+ inches of snow sorta keeps you home







), and noticed seam sealer here: http://www.eastwoodco.com/.
Edit: We also have an acid absorber pad under the battery in our Moke. The Moke's batery is in a small compartment.


[Modified by Cooper, 8:02 PM 2-17-2003]


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

*Re: Battery Tray Replacement-Seam Sealer? (Cooper)*

Already have that







Not sure if it's ment to put on that thick. I was going to use that where the seam is inside the engine bay.
The gap is about 1/8. That's whats needed to met back up with the existing contour. You can kinda see the difference in the shadow line of the pick (middle of the grey area)


[Modified by groesche, 8:03 PM 2-17-2003]


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Battery Tray Replacement-Seam Sealer? (groesche)*

Seam sealer will seal a gap, use either brush on or spray on.


----------

